

Apple begins selling unlocked iPhone 5 in the US, starting at $649 - Reltair
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/11/30/apple-begins-selling-unlocked-iphone-5-in-the-us-starting-at-649/

======
rohamg
fyi all Verizon iPhones are unlocked and compatible with intl GSM networks
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57519467-94/verizon-has-
no-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57519467-94/verizon-has-no-plans-to-
lock-unlocked-iphone-5/)

